# Miss Raven...



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

...you have 5 posts to go before your next milestone, my friend.  GET POSTIN! So we can all congratulate ya!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 9, 2005)

come on girl!!1


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

SPAMMER!!!! :mrgreen:

Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll get her posting ......

Hey aprilraven ... I'm getting out my pictures from Tampa ...you know the ones ... you on the beach, you on the boat ... you and that pirate and the conversation about booty ...

POST POST POST

Like a little spam is gonna be hard!!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

SPAMMER!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

:lmao: :lmao: Do I gotta show you another pic of my legs April...5 more girl:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

Chiller ... I'll post 5 more times for a shot of your legs ...

Oh, wait ... this is about Aprilraven ...

my bad ...


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

I bet a hiney shot would do it to.


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

you gotta nice keister, Chiller?

RAVEN ... RAVEN ... RAVEN ...

(everybody do the wave)


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> (everybody do the wave)


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

>


 
I'm so stupid ... I didn't even think about that ... okay ... I'll join the spamathon ...




 :smileys:


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

holy crap..... ya'll are so funny... i glance over, and here it says miss raven... i just figured it was someone else...

then when i read pallie's first shot, i could have fell out in the floor!!
thanks correy!

and a hiney shot would do wonders for my day...any takers????


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I bet a hiney shot would do it to.



Hmm...I dont know if I have one of those....and if I do, ya cant post it here    I might have another leg shot.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

4 more.....


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, legs, hair, teeth.. i dont care.... show me the body!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

three more, Pallie ... three more!!!
  :smileys: :smileys:


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

We need a neon sign that says "NUDE NUDE NUDE!", I think.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

chiller, do you have a scary , eerie, dark shot if you??


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

oh ... and GO CHILLER ! 

Show us the money, baybay!!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> chiller, do you have a scary , eerie, dark shot if you??


I remember he had one of those in his avatar a long time ago.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

Argh.. not here at work.  ...I dont think.. Ill be back..  2 more April


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, i gotta save the last one for an awesome shot...either chiller, little man, jonmikal, chase, anyone who will show a good pi cof themselves...then i can post again.......

ya'll gotta hurry, cause i cant be quiet long....


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

o h  noooo...I only have this  pic here.  Will this one work...huh..eh...?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

dang, that works well....here you are a candian, and your under an american flag... showing off those legs......is that memphis, too???

thanks for a great shot chiller.....that is so worth my 2,000..

thanks to all of you... you really make me feel special..and so proud to be buddies with you all!!

(think i need a tissue...... pallie? i need a hug......)  ok, no i dont, you know better than that.... sounded good, 'eh??


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

TWO THOUSAND POSTS!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!  But aye, ye are jest a tpf baby yet...so far to go.


----------



## JonK (Dec 9, 2005)

congrats aprilraven :thumbup: wouldn't be the same around here without you.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

CONGRATS APRIL  
  I have never had to show body parts to get somebody to post before.  I wonder what is gonna happen at your 3000th. 
  Way to go girl.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 9, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> congrats aprilraven :thumbup: wouldn't be the same around here without you.


yup!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations Ravie doll!  Luv ya!!! You're one of the many great things about this place!!!  : )


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought I would prod you on to 3000... since Chiller got you to 2000. 

My legs: just as they are right now... lol






just so you know.. I wouldn't normaly take photos of my legs.... :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> CONGRATS APRIL
> I have never had to show body parts to get somebody to post before.  I wonder what is gonna happen at your 3000th.
> Way to go girl.



you best be taking shots and keeping them close...cause at 2995, i will be hounding you for body shots, there chiller.....

thanks jonk...danalec99...and of course, my girl photogal !!   

i do believe my eyes are feeling the sulfer that eludes from around me...

thank ya'll.... i so love ya, too.... you make my life so much fun!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I thought I would prod you on to 3000... since Chiller got you to 2000.
> 
> My legs: just as they are right now... lol
> 
> ...




little man......      

just think what you can come up with on 3,000... you got plenty of time!!


and little man..... dang'd if you aint got some NICE looking legs, bebe!! :hail:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

:mrgreen: :hugs:

thanks! wasn't sure if they could compare to Chiller's though... lol
#3000 will probably have to be PM'd...  





:lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :mrgreen: :hugs:
> 
> thanks! wasn't sure if they could compare to Chiller's though... lol
> #3000 will probably have to be PM'd...
> ...



Gheesh...I have to compete with those legs?  I had better get the bike out. Looks like I have some work to do .


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I thought I would prod you on to 3000... since Chiller got you to 2000.
> 
> My legs: just as they are right now... lol
> 
> ...


 
okay ... I actually leave the forum for an hour to do some REAL work and little man does this?  Dude ...  

Did I say  

If I didn't ...  

Aprilraven ... in the famous words of Megan ... don't you think we could sop that up with a biscuit?  

Niiiiiice gams, little man.  Why oh why didn't you post these yesterday and today on the Volleyball thread?

once more ... 

:er:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Gheesh...I have to compete with those legs? I had better get the bike out. Looks like I have some work to do .


uh-oh... I should probably start riding again also... can't have chiller passing me up...


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

and ... little man ... when you do the pm ... include me!


and Ravie ... don'tcha think this would be a good time to say hideeho good neighbor to little man since he's a southern  boy, too?

(yep, sick pup ... but whatcha gonna do?!)


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Niiiiiice gams, little man. Why oh why didn't you post these yesterday and today on the Volleyball thread?


good things come to those who wait? uhhh.... that is a lame saying... nevermind... :lmao:

I didn't take any photos yesterday because my camera battery was completely dead...


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> good things come to those who wait?


 
I get it ... :sniff: ... I'm only at three hundred and something ... I'll catch up.

I'll just become a spammer ... oh wait ... I already am! :blushing:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I get it ... :sniff: ... I'm only at three hundred and something ... I'll catch up.
> 
> I'll just become a spammer ... oh wait ... I already am! :blushing:


I'm already past 4000 and I haven't gotten any PMs from any of these beautiful TPF women... :er:  I guess us guys have to work harder... :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm already past 4000 and I haven't gotten any PMs from any of these beautiful TPF women... :er: I guess us guys have to work harder... :lmao:


 
is that a shameless plug for a pm, darlin'?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> is that a shameless plug for a pm, darlin'?


yesssss.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 9, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> We need a neon sign that says "NUDE NUDE NUDE!", I think.








This is as close as I could find.  Can you imagine what comes up in Google image when you type "nude nude nude"?!


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

alright ... alright ... I'll pm you Aprilraven's legs ...


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> alright ... alright ... I'll pm you Aprilraven's legs ...


:lmao: nice one...


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :lmao: nice one...


 
I'm not just another pretty blonde petite size six wannabe, babee ...

wonder how long it's going to be before she sees that post and reams me?!


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh, I'm late getting to this but congrats on the 2K, Aprilraven!! :hug:: You bring so much to this place!

Chiller....is that a recent shot? um...I'll just say you look like you're in (cough) really good shape. Yeah.


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm late getting to this but congrats on the 2K, Aprilraven!! :hug:: You bring so much to this place!
> 
> Chiller....is that a recent shot? um...I'll just say you look like you're in (cough) really good shape. Yeah.


 
yeah, between you, april raven and me, we've got the fellas running for cover ... 

(anybody seen verbal lately?!?)

At least it's legs we all like ...:lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> yeah, between you, april raven and me, we've got the fellas running for cover ...
> 
> (anybody seen verbal lately?!?)
> 
> At least it's legs we all like ...:lmao:




speak for yourself... i am so a brain person....   :mrgreen: 

( h*ll... even i cant read that without dying here..... whatever!)

ok, little man, so your girl now... love the legs..and attitude... 

chiller.... damn it man, AND LONG HAIR??????   i cant breathe....

third... thanks terri.... this one took me by surprise.... 

pallie.... have we ever cared about age??? in any direction??? up or down..?
if the guys have it, they have it...all life long....

and pah-lees..... there is not a wide enough angle lens for these herds that others would call calves... i dont have calves.. i have cows...

and pallie baby...?  no pics, my sweetness cousin....the coven leader would have to frown on that... pentence would be yours, oh mistress of pain....
you would have to put that there whip away for more than a week..and i know how that would ..."pain" you.......:blushing:


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> yeah, between you, april raven and me, we've got the fellas running for cover ...
> 
> (anybody seen verbal lately?!?)
> 
> At least it's legs we all like ...:lmao:


Yeah, but seriously....Chiller's looking kind of awesome in that shot, don't you think? Not just the gams but slender all over and in really great shape. Who knew?? Geez. Oh, he's going to read this and be embarrassed. Sorry. :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> speak for yourself... i am so a brain person.... :mrgreen:


 
pfft ... yeah, right ... COUGHbsCOUGH

aiight ... I'm done being a shameless spammer ... :meh:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

something tells me he is not gonna be as embarrased as maybe thrilled???

come on chiller...got any others... and if thats you, who took the pic?

did they take any more we might wanna see???


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> aiight ... I'm done being a shameless spammer ... :meh:


Same here... I'll let y'all battle this out...
I need to do some reading.


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

I lied ... not done yet ...:blushing: 

Chiller ... POST EM dude ...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

bye little man, talk to you soon...thanks for the laughs...

pallie... me and you sunday, aiiright???


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> bye little man, talk to you soon...thanks for the laughs...
> 
> pallie... me and you sunday, aiiright???


 
ditto to little man ... you rock

yep ... after contata?  bring your stuff and change at my house ... we'll go from there.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2005)

Im off like a brides garter belt too.  Gonna go work on my legs


----------



## photo gal (Dec 9, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Im off like a brides garter belt too.  Gonna go work on my legs



woohoo.......sounds kinky


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

me and nicole, and terri, and photogal are gonna have to make a road trip....

dont ya'll think??


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> me and nicole, and terri, and photogal are gonna have to make a road trip....
> 
> dont ya'll think??


Whoa. What a great time that would be. :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> me and nicole, and terri, and photogal are gonna have to make a road trip....
> 
> dont ya'll think??


 
do you realize where all we have to go?  Texas, Washington State, Canada, Georgia .... I say, since Arkansas is a good central location ... everyone come here, we'll party at Raven's crypt and light the bon fire and play volleyball all weekend!

who's in?  I'll cook!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 9, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> do you realize where all we have to go? Texas, Washington State, Canada, Georgia .... I say, since Arkansas is a good central location ... everyone come here, we'll party at Raven's crypt and light the bon fire and play volleyball all weekend!
> 
> who's in?  I'll cook!


Sounds good! (got bored reading) 

Arkansas isn't too far :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Dec 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Sounds good! (got bored reading)


 
figured ya would ...

then I decided that I haven't done anything productive in three days, why start an hour before quitting time?!

OOOHHH!  I know ... we can call it Ravie's Rave!

(where's Bace & MDowdy's picture?)


----------



## photo gal (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> me and nicole, and terri, and photogal are gonna have to make a road trip....
> 
> dont ya'll think??



Count me in!!!  : )


----------



## Mansi (Dec 9, 2005)

yay aprilraven! it defeinitely wouldn't be the same without you!
you're just awesome  :hugs:
:cheers: heres to another 2k!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 10, 2005)

So, when are we going to get together and play some volleyball?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> So, when are we going to get together and play some volleyball?


:lmao: Just found this CHEESY game...

http://www.theflashgames.com/volleyball_game-swf.html


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this thread! CONGRATS to you, TPF is a better place with you as a part of it! :hug::

Oh, and go HAWGS!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 10, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> I can't believe I missed this thread! CONGRATS to you, TPF is a better place with you as a part of it! :hug::
> 
> Oh, and go HAWGS!


yeah, I was wondering where you were... 

I would have thought that Chiller and myself posting body parts would draw you in...


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yeah, I was wondering where you were...
> 
> I would have thought that Chiller and myself posting body parts would draw you in...




  That was funny...  You forget that I'm so awesome that you'd actually love me more than you love yourself... :shock:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 10, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> That was funny...  You forget that I'm so awesome that you'd actually love me more than you love yourself... :shock:


 
good one!


----------

